# Ride the Keweenaw, tandem friendly



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

This note came across a locale list yesterday so we hope we might see some of you characters here. We reside about 1/2 a mile from tech trails in case any teams would like to stay with us, the trail mutt would LOVE that! :thumbsup: She also updated her blog including some ride photos. The Trail Mutt Reports All the trails listed below are perfectly ride-able via tandem and I'll post one photo taken at Tech a few years ago.

Hope we see you here!! :thumbsup:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Time to start planning your weekends and there's no better way to get out on the trails that the 3rd annual Ride the Keweenaw. Events start
Friday, May 25th and continue through Sunday evening. The Ride the
Keweenaw will showcase four great trail systems with guided rides throughout the weekend and also will feature the grand opening of the Copper Harbor IMBA Ride Center. We are excited to have Pro riders Andrew Shandro and Tammy Donahue joining us for a jumping clinic at the Michigan Tech Trails on Saturday, a women's clinic on Sunday and a freeride exhibition on Flying Squirrel Trail in Copper Harbor.

Sunday of Ride the Keweenaw is the Ride Center Party in the Park fundraiser. For $25 you can get some good food, listen to some great music and contribute to the trails. Please help us plan for attendance by registering for Sunday evening. Simply click here:

https://www.imba.com/civicrm/event/info?reset=1&id=219 add your email and the number of people you're bringing to the party!

Make sure to read on for the complete weekend schedule and plan to join us for one, two or all of the weekend's events! Bring your friends, family and riding legs for a fun weekend of trails, food, good times, music and pro-riders..

Friday, May 25

8:00 pm - Mountain Bike Social at Keweenaw Brewing Co., downtown Houghton

Saturday, May 26

9 am - Guided group ride at Michigan Tech Trails (post-ride food at trailhead)
10 am - Jumping clinic/demo - Michigan Tech Trails - Andrew Shandro and Tammy Donohugh Noon - Guided group ride at Churning Rapids Trails, Hancock (post-ride
refreshments)
3 pm - Guided group ride at Swedetown Trails, Calumet (post-ride grill-out at Swedetown)
9 pm - Social gathering/music - Mariner North in Copper Harbor

Sunday, May 27

10 am - 4 pm - Demo Day in Copper Harbor Park
10 am - Women's MTB skill clinic and ride, Copper Harbor
10 am - Group rides at Copper Harbor trail, Copper Harbor Park Noon - 5 pm - Discounted shuttles up Brockway Mtn ($10 - Keweenaw Adventure Co., Copper Harbor
1 pm - IMBA Ride Center dedication - Top of Flow Trail on Brockway Mtn.
1:30 pm - Flying Squirrel Freeride Demo - Andrew Shandro and Tammy Donahugh
7 pm - Party in the Park (BBQ, beverages and music) - Copper Harbor Park

www.facebook.com/RidetheKeweenaw
www.copperharbortrails.org
Keweenaw Trails | Outdoor adventures in Michigan's Keweenaw Peninsula


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Northern dirt is so fast compared to Florida dirt. The trail looks fun from that one photo. Very nice.

PK


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*Dirt?*

The area is glacial till so the soil is a mixture of dirt, clay, sand, gravel and rock. Most of the trails seem to get placed in the rock section. Posted below is a couple of photos that might show that.

There two were taken on Copper Harbor trails which* IMBA* designated as a *Bronze Ride Center* this past fall.. There are only 6 of these in the world.

Copper Harbor (MI) Bronze-level | International Mountain Bicycling Association

If any of you reside in lower Michigan, Wisconsin or Minnesota. You are well within easy driving distance to come up and see these trails for yourself.

And Gromit invites you to stay with us.


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*More Keweenaw ride photos*

We got in some nice rides over the weekend, including one at Copper Harbor. The trail mutt did add photos to her blog. Most of these my dearest stoker took on the fly, including the two that are below..

The Trail Mutt Reports

To learn more about these trails, go to www.copperharbortrails.org


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

So is the dog the captain or the stoker?


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*weekend ride photos*

We had a great turnout and time with all the cyclist that showed up here for the weekend. Below is one photo taken at Michigan Tech trails as we gathered for a ride.

More can be see at the adventure dogs blog. Will we see you up there sometime?? Hope so!

The Trail Mutt Reports

This was in our paper.

COPPER HARBOR - Surrounded by dozens of mountain bikers and community members, Aaron Rogers pierced a yellow ribbon with a chainsaw as cheers erupted from the crowd.

After all, it's by using tools like the chainsaw which got the Copper Harbor Trails Club to where it is today. Throughout the past few years, the club has worked tirelessly to create dozens of premier mountain biking trails in the Keweenaw. Numerous man hours have been spent clearing trails so the public has the opportunity to bike on some of the most scenic and adventurous trails around. And because of the club's efforts, the International Mountain Bicycling Association has named the Copper Harbor trails as a Ride Center, a title only a few locations in the world have the honor of holding.

Sunday, the Copper Harbor Trails Club held a ribbon-cutting event at the top of Brockway Mountain in Copper Harbor were they honored the new designation. The ribbon cutting was held in conjunction with the Ride the Keweenaw event held the same weekend.

"There's only seven of these in the world right now," said Hansi Johnson, IMBA's midwest regional director. "As a brand, we're being extremely strict about quality."

Johnson said the Copper Harbor trail system is one of the highest quality trail systems to ride in the world.

"We're going to hold any Ride Center to that standard and any Ride Center that's in it to that standard," he said. "You should be congratulated for doing that."

Also, Johnson commended the Copper Harbor Trails Club for stepping up and making a positive change and influence in the community.

"You're changing the community you live in," he said.

Rogers, president of the trails club, was one of many riders exiting the mouth of the On The Edge trail to attend the ribbon cutting.

"We decided to hold this at the trailhead of the On The Edge trail and the Flow Trail," Rogers said.

Despite the less-than-favorable weather, Rogers said he was impressed with the turnout for Ride the Keweenaw. For opening events at the Michigan Technological University Trails, more than 100 people attended.

"There was also another 80 people at Maasto Hiihto," he said.

Sam Raymond of the trails club said a pro-rider event would follow the ribbon cutting and events for Ride the Keweenaw would continue through the long weekend.

"There were three different rides yesterday," he said. "I imagine (participation) will double in Copper Harbor today."


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks like Fun Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Pretty cool to have a Nordic Leg Waxing facility right there at your trailhead. Talk about inviting roadies onto the trails...

PK


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*more pics*

Thanks, it was great fun. When will we see you out to ride with us??? :thumbsup: If you go to the dogs blog, we posted more photos there. Sadly the leaves are now out which will lessen our photo capability for the rest of the summer.

The Trail Mutt Reports



XC Mike said:


> Looks like Fun Thanks for the pictures!


----------

